# Reverse Grip Putting



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dave Adamson and Cody wheeler put out ebooks and I was just reading an article from them on putting. Now I'm a lefty playing right handed and like most my putting stinks. The driscription/symptoms given for poor putting resemble mine, The one thing that concerns me is do I read the green or do I see the line the ball needs to roll? Anyone here use the reverse grip putting and did this change help?:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't used the reverse grip but one of my regular playing buddies does. I'm not sure why he does but his putting is prob similar to mine which is 2 putts 90% of the time.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got to do some thing to knock off a few strokes on the greens like I tried to point out. I not sure if I read the green correctly or I roll the ball in the right path to the hole when I look at the lie. I know I use a pendulum swing. I get the impression that everything is right and and after the stroke its like I pushed the ball left or right of the cup. indicate I either opened the face or closed the face or I don't even know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you could always go see a pro and get a lesson Bob and just focus on your putting


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> you could always go see a pro and get a lesson Bob and just focus on your putting


I don't disagree with you. I'm just a little stubborn, hell it took me almost 4 years after I took this game up to take a lesson and get the eqipment I needed for me. I should listen to you and what I just wrote.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Give this a try. Regardless of which grip you use, try shortening your back swing, and extending your forward swing. I know the argument against a shorter back swing is that golfer can't reach the cup on those longer putts. I have proving to myself that's not a true statement. I just hit the ball firmer to get the extra distance I may need. Of course short, and long distances is relative to the individual. Using a shorter back swing does not allow the putter face to open up to much, if at all during the back swing. If the face does not open on the back swing, the golfer does not need to get the putter face back to a right angle to the target line. By extending the forward swing before, and after impacting the ball, the golfer still keeps the putter face at a right angle to the intended line, and the putter face won't close to soon. So if you are missing putts to the right, the shorter back swing will help. If you are missing putts to the left, extending the forward swing will help out there.

All we can do as golfers when it comes to putting is to hit a straight putt to predetermined spot, that may, or may not be the cup. To hit a straight putt we need to contact the ball when the putter face is at a right angle to the intended line of the putt. I read in a book that there are only three places a putted ball can go. Right, left, or in the cup. If you can take away either the right or left miss, the ball now only has two places to go, and one of those is still in the cup. 

As for mis reading greens, all a golfer can do, assuming he/she is already hitting a straight putt is practice reading greens. Reading greens is just not about looking for slopes, but also the types of surfaces, and the direction the grain is growing. (speed) Putting is all about feel once the golfer factors in everything else. 

Even if we do everything right, we are still going to miss putts, and the farther away we are from the cup, the more putts we are going to miss.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well write Frog and you are right about the farther away the more putts you miss I don't think Bob has ever got a putt in form the tee box.....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well write Frog and you are right about the farther away the more putts you miss I don't think Bob has ever got a putt in form the tee box.....


have you been spying on me with google earth?The little ***tard knows my golf game now


----------

